# 922: Anyone tried HDMI and component out simultaneously



## zer0cool

I've got my 722K connected to my main TV via HDMI, and a 50' component cable running to my bedroom TV. (Single Mode) hoping this will work on a 922 as well.


----------



## BattleZone

No reason this won't work (except for content with heavier HDCP protections, such as PPV, but that's the same as your 722 works today).


----------



## n0qcu

BattleZone said:


> No reason this won't work (except for content with heavier HDCP protections, such as PPV,* but that's the same as your 722 works today).*


(bold added)

Are you sure about that, so far I've never had any content not work over both component & hdmi on my 722 including 1080p VOD.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I'm running HDMI and component on mine right now. HDMI to my TV and Component to my SlingboxProHD (to compare the built in slingbox to a standalone). Both are working fine together. I do the same thing with my 722k and 722, both those units have component cables going to slingboxes, HDMI to TV's.


----------



## zer0cool

n0qcu said:


> (bold added)
> 
> Are you sure about that, so far I've never had any content not work over both component & hdmi on my 722 including 1080p VOD.


Neither have I.


----------



## zer0cool

Thanks Rob, although for me at least it 's a "Moo" point ("Who cares what the cows think?.... It's Moo!" -Joey Tribiani), as it turns out I can keep my 622, and 722K, adding the 922 as a third receiver.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Don't know what to tell you guys, I've done it all my ViP receivers with HDMI and Component. This was not 1080p VOD, but rather normal channels, at 720p/1080i. 

If each time you've tried it was VOD 1080p content maybe Dish disables all outputs but HDMI when playing that content?


----------



## Ron Barry

My Experiences match Robs.


----------

